# "Dogtanian" CGI reboot on the way!



## Lemanic (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, yeah, that's the news now, apparently.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/annecy-brb-mili-unsheath-dogtanian-exclusive-1201521138/


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 17, 2015)

I have mixed feelings for this one. I love dogtanian but I'm apprehensive about it being cgi.


----------

